# Orlando Giordano's on Restaurant.com



## dioxide45 (Aug 15, 2010)

For those visiting Orlando, Giordano's is now on Restaurant.com. There are three locations in Orlando. If you have never been, now is a good time to go using a certificate.


----------



## JudyS (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks! Are there reviews of this restaurant anywhere?

Also, until 8/31, the code CLEARANCE is good for 80% off Restaurant.com GCs.


----------



## Transit (Aug 29, 2010)

The stuffed pizza there is killer.


----------



## JoeWilly (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks - We hope to try Giordano's--the stuffed pizza sounds great.  Are there any other restaurants you recommend in Orlando that are on restaurant.com?  We like any type of food--asian, mexican, seafood, italian.


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 29, 2010)

Wow!  I didn't realize they had locations outside of Chicagoland.  Buying one right now!

Looks like they only have $10 and $50 ones left (no $25 ones left) for the month.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 29, 2010)

MichaelColey said:


> Wow!  I didn't realize they had locations outside of Chicagoland.  Buying one right now!
> 
> Looks like they only have $10 and $50 ones left (no $25 ones left) for the month.



Just buy a $25 generic Restaurant.com certificate now using the current CLEARANCE 80% off code, and then on Wednesday when they load new certificates, convert it to a Giordano's one.


----------



## tiel (Aug 29, 2010)

We love Giordano's (Orlando)!  We've tried lots of dishes there, and have enjoyed them all.  BUT, it's not a place where you're in and out in 30 minutes.  Only go when you're NOT in a hurry...but go!


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 29, 2010)

tiel said:


> We love Giordano's (Orlando)!  We've tried lots of dishes there, and have enjoyed them all.  BUT, it's not a place where you're in and out in 30 minutes.  Only go when you're NOT in a hurry...but go!



I agree. Their stuffed pizzas take up to 50 minutes to cook. So it you are in a hurry, it isn't the night to go to Giordano's.


----------



## 1st Class (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks for posting this.  I just logged into Restaurant.com and "found" an unused certificate ($100 value  ) that I didn't know I'd "lost".


----------



## lawgs (Aug 31, 2010)

the clearance promo seems to work on restaurant.com gift cards also

url is...

http://giftcard.restaurant.com/index.asp

50 dollar  restaurant.com gift card is 5$

100 dollar restaurant.com gift card is 8$

the gift card can be used later to get "certificates"

eg two 25$ certificates for a 50 gift card, but with discount they actually cost 2.50 for each 25 dollar certificate

4 25$ certificates for a 100  gift6 card, works out to 2.00 per certificate like current 25$ for 10 which discounted are 2$

it seems these are a lil different than the 25$ certificate for 10$ with discount 2.00, but not far off if one was wanting to get certificates in the future ( at today's 80% clearance ), it would be another way of getting the 25$ certificate from Giordano when they restock the certifiacates


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 31, 2010)

lawgs said:


> the clearance promo seems to work on restaurant.com gift cards also
> 
> url is...
> 
> ...



We don't buy Restaurant.com gift cards as those are more expensive ($25 for $15) than the electronic certs. They actually send a plastic card I believe. We buy generic Restaurant.com certs $25 for $10, then the discount if any. They can then be converted when certificates are available. There is no reason to ever pay full price for a restaurant.com certificate.


----------



## esk444 (Sep 7, 2010)

I once worked in a building where Giordano's was the only restaurant open within reasonable walking distance after 6pm.  There were weeks where we eat there every evening.  

The stuffed pizza is awesome.  But heed this warning, limit yourself to two slices or less.  After much scientific experimentation, my former co-workers and I have determined that your brain will want a third slice but your body won't be able to handle that much cheese.  Once you cross the magical threshold of two slices, only an ill feeling that you ate way too much will be the result.

Many have tried to disprove our findings, they all failed.  Particularly those that tried the appetizer sampler consisting of various types of deep fried items.


----------



## lawgs (Sep 7, 2010)

dioxide45 said:


> We don't buy Restaurant.com gift cards as those are more expensive ($25 for $15) than the electronic certs. They actually send a plastic card I believe. We buy generic Restaurant.com certs $25 for $10, then the discount if any. They can then be converted when certificates are available. There is no reason to ever pay full price for a restaurant.com certificate.



cards were discounted during the "clearance" sale ....we were trying toi get some but website was not working

when we went back  in later we thought the website was working but we had mistakenly entered the generic certificate section got 100$ for 8$

as you said they can be used later to buy other certificates which may be "non discounted" but you already "obtained" discount on original purcahse

we did as you said and were able to get Giordano 25$ certificates Sept 1since August ones were sold out

Thanks for the tip

We ate there Saturday night, it was a good experience inspite of the very slow server......and it was more than cooking time ( we had to ask the manager to reheat our pizza it had cooled down that much before it was delivered


----------



## jmd42 (Sep 17, 2010)

*restuarant.com*

Not to get off the subject, but how do you know when you can buy the (highly) discounted gift cards. at the web site. Also there seems to be a giodarno's near tampa - plant city area. has anyone been to this one. thanx, jim


----------



## MichaelColey (May 3, 2011)

Restaurant.com is running a rare early-in-the-month 80% coupon for Mother's Day.  Coupon code is "MOM".  This makes most of the $25 certificates $2.  Time to stock up on Orlando Giordano's coupons and other hard to grab ones!  As of about half an hour ago (when I placed my order), they still had $25 certificates for all three Orlando Giordano's.

The two locations nearest to WDW:

Irlo Bronson is near Animal Kingdom
Apopka Vineland is near Downtown Disney


----------



## dioxide45 (May 3, 2011)

jmd42 said:


> Not to get off the subject, but how do you know when you can buy the (highly) discounted gift cards. at the web site. Also there seems to be a giodarno's near tampa - plant city area. has anyone been to this one. thanx, jim



The only problem with this is that the $25 generic certificates have a base price that is higher than many restaurant specific ones. Generic certificates have a before discount cost of $15, but restaurant specific can cost as little as $10. However, never fear, you can still buy a $100 generic cert for a base of $40 ($8 after 80% discount). You can then use that to redeem for four $25 restaurant specific ones.

One other problem I have found with the generic ones is that sometimes restaurants aren't always available in the redemption center when they are available to buy. I have yet to see a $25 Orlando Giordano's certificate in the gift redemption site even when they are available to buy for cash. There are $100, $75, $50, and $10, just no $25. I e-mailed restaurant.com about this and they said it was due to capacity limits, but I haven't seen any even at the beginning of the month.


----------



## massvacationer (May 5, 2011)

*House of Blues @ Dowtown Disney also on restaurant.com*

I'm sure this is probably old news, but House of Blues Orlando is also on Restaurant.com - with good discounts


----------

